# Arghhh! No Place to Hunt



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I gerally rabbit hunt perry county where my father in law has permission to a couple thousand acres from multiple big farmers. well he is now back to work after being retired and he is working 7 days a week now and he isnt going to be able to rabbit hunt this year. Every weekend for the past 5 years was are we going to hunt but where are we going to hunt. I have a couple farms but i cant hit them till after gun season (which is typical). I have 4 dogs and they are itching but no place to go. Any suggestions on where i could get ito some rabbits around the central ohio area?


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

There has got to be some decent public land around. I know we have ran rabbits well at salt fork. Get em out they need to run, public land would put the test to em. Rabbits a little more smart on public land i think.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree on public land, we have a few farms to hunt, but have found better hunting on the strip lands that are public hunting area, we never run into other people hunting there dogs. But the rabbits seem to be the fastest things around, I think do to the large coyote populations, and these rabbits will hole up on you in a heart beat.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

You could try hunting on Woodbury. Its located in Coshocton County, about 50-60 miles east of columbus. Plenty of land and rabbits there.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Is Ashland Co. to far for you? If not call me at 216-789-3853 Rick R.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ive heard of woodbury area's. i have just never hunted there. it may be worth checking out.


----------



## timweidner (Feb 15, 2009)

I live in Avon Lake and have been trying to get back into rabbit and bird hunting. I walked around Wellington Wildlife Area last weekend just trying to kick the fence rows and zig-zag the planted fields. No dog yet, but I might get one down the road. Anyone know of any other public land out this way? Spencer Lake Wildlife Area looks interesting. Anyone hunt that? I noticed a sign for what looked like a federal hunting area on 303 between 58 and 83. Anyone know anything about that? Thanks!


----------

